# Updating P01-A3 BIOS for Overclocking



## Carmac (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm not exactly very tech savvy, however, I do know that one can overclock if they update their BIOS. However, I'm not too sure as to how I could update my BIOS.

I'm running Windows 7, my comptuer model is Gateway DX4820, video-card Nvidia Geforce 210, 6 GB Ram, 2.50 Ghz, Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q8300, and my BIOS is P01-A3 American Megatrends, my Motherboard is Gateway EG43M. 

I've already downloaded a BIOS update from this link: BIOS P01-A3 Update

However, the instructions are rather confusing, and when I did try to follow, cmd didn't work the way the instructions claimed it would.

I'm looking to do this in order to get my computer running faster, since I can't even play video games like Medieval 2 Total War on high graphics, though my computer isn't exactly low quality. 

Thank you for any help.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Updating the BIOS has nothing to do with being able to overclock. Seeing as you have an OEM computer you will not be able to overclock as those features are not included in an OEM BIOS. Now if your trying to circumvent that by using a modified BIOS to be able to have those features on your gateway then be forewarned. If the BIOS does not work you will brick (ruin) your computer.


----------



## Carmac (Jul 22, 2012)

I was under the assumption that my BIOS included such options, but they were simply locked, and I could unlock them by updating the BIOS. Is there any other way I could get my computer to work faster, since my computer, even though it's not that bad, can't even play simple games like Medieval 2 Total War on high graphics..


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

NO OEM will give the option in any BIOS release to overclock as it stresses components beyond their limits. They would be more than likely flooded with warranty claims if they did so. You could upgrade the GPU but that would require a power supply upgrade as well in order to handle the extra power requirements.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your GPU is barely entry level so gaming will not be a strong point.
If you want to game, the minimum requirements would be a new GPU and PSU.
Bios updates should only be done if the update directly relates to the problem(s) tyou7 are experiencing.
OEM PC Bios are locked to prevent OC'ing to avoid damage to their lower quality parts.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

OEM computers have the BIOS locked so that if you screw things up you cannot make a false warranty claim.

The only way to make your pc faster is to drop it out of a window  Sorry had to put that.

People who overclock are generally gamers who build their own PCs. When you build your own you can do what you want with it plus you can ensure the best components for the price you pay instead of thinking you have good components when you dont and paying over the odds for them.

If you decide to build your own in the future look at my guides in the overclocking section.


----------

